# Are the Chamois in the cycling shorts, the thicker the better?



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Hi everyone! Today I wanna open a discussion on the topic of Chamois in the cycling shorts: 
Are they the thicker the better? 

When you search on amazon, you found many cycling shorts that mentions the chamois are 3D or 4D padded, from 3~7 layers. It seems more padded chamois to be the advantages. However, when we start to look at those high end cycling shorts, you found those chamois actually not very thick. So is the thicker one with more layer worse? 

I believe that most of you have this confusion like me as well, so I am here to give some ideas:

For the cyclist who just begin cycling, they might not ride often. It will take some time to help them get use to the saddle sore. And for this period, we would prefer the thicker chamois just like those on most amazon products. 
The thicker chamois will help us feeling more comfortable for a long ride and reduce the saddle sore. 

However, when one cyclists begin to ride a lot. The bones and muscles get use to the long time riding pain, if one wear a thick chamois, it might not prevent the sweat from breathing out and cause more trouble like bacteria breeding. At this stage, cyclist usually would more likely to prefer the cycling shorts with less thicker chamois but with better breathable function one.

From the chaomis we use, we have different type as well, some are with thicker ones, some are not. From 2 layers to 6 layers.

So what is your idea on this? What is the current chamois are and how do you like them or wanna change for a thicker or less thicker one? Feel free to join the discussion.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Not thicker; think material DENSITY. A thinner padding can be more dense than another, yet provide the same resultant padding.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

I don’t think the unique relationship between azz, chamois and saddle can be distilled to “thicker is better.” It may better for some and worse for others. If you hang out here for a while, one thing that will be clear is that saddles and chamois are a unique fit for each rider. It’s worth searching “recommend bibs or saddles” threads. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

I think some riders try to compensate for rock hard, minimally paddled saddles by buying shorts with thick padding. The purpose of the chamois is to minimize friction not provide cushioning (my opinion). I think a flexible, dense chamois works the best. I try to avoid gimmicky chamois with a ridiculous number of layers.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I maintain thickness in my glute area, so my chamois can be quite thin.


----------



## barelfly (Nov 7, 2008)

I’ve found a chamois that works for me and have not deviated really in my years of cycling. Not sure how easy it would be to return something after wearing it a few times before finding out it‘s not for you. It’s more dense than thick and seems to do the trick when I compare it to a few other chamois that I have worn From the same company.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

I thought chamois was for reducing friction and wicking moisture away for your skin. I did not think it had anything to with padding your butt. If your butt is sore try a different saddle or ride more and get used to what you have. Of course I could be wrong.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

bmach said:


> I thought chamois was for reducing friction and wicking moisture away for your skin. I did not think it had anything to with padding your butt. If your butt is sore try a different saddle or ride more and get used to what you have. Of course I could be wrong.


This. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Shorts and chamois are personal things. I've found there are several issues at play. With the chamois, there's thickness, density, choice of material, and shape. With the shorts, there's how long or short the shorts are. There's how high the shorts go on your midsection. The breathe-ability/stretchiness of the fabric. The tightness/looseness/width of the bib straps. Do the straps bother your nipples? The amount of droopiness that all strapless shorts are prey to. Minimal? Truly bothersome?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Mapei said:


> Shorts and chamois are personal things. I've found there are several issues at play. With the chamois, there's thickness, density, choice of material, and *shape*.


Winner, winner, chicken dinner!


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Peter P. said:


> Not thicker; think material DENSITY. A thinner padding can be more dense than another, yet provide the same resultant padding.


Hi Peter, you are right, as long as the chamois can support well, no need to be too thick!


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

PBL450 said:


> I don’t think the unique relationship between azz, chamois and saddle can be distilled to “thicker is better.” It may better for some and worse for others. If you hang out here for a while, one thing that will be clear is that saddles and chamois are a unique fit for each rider. It’s worth searching “recommend bibs or saddles” threads.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the kind suggestion , I will check out that thread as well!


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

DaveG said:


> I think some riders try to compensate for rock hard, minimally paddled saddles by buying shorts with thick padding. The purpose of the chamois is to minimize friction not provide cushioning (my opinion). I think a flexible, dense chamois works the best. I try to avoid gimmicky chamois with a ridiculous number of layers.


 understood !


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

burgrat said:


> I maintain thickness in my glute area, so my chamois can be quite thin.


Different part needs different thickness.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

barelfly said:


> I’ve found a chamois that works for me and have not deviated really in my years of cycling. Not sure how easy it would be to return something after wearing it a few times before finding out it‘s not for you. It’s more dense than thick and seems to do the trick when I compare it to a few other chamois that I have worn From the same company.


Give them what you thought, they might take consideration to change other chamois to the one you prefer in future.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

bmach said:


> I thought chamois was for reducing friction and wicking moisture away for your skin. I did not think it had anything to with padding your butt. If your butt is sore try a different saddle or ride more and get used to what you have. Of course I could be wrong.


You must the pro cyclist who ride often then .


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Mapei said:


> Shorts and chamois are personal things. I've found there are several issues at play. With the chamois, there's thickness, density, choice of material, and shape. With the shorts, there's how long or short the shorts are. There's how high the shorts go on your midsection. The breathe-ability/stretchiness of the fabric. The tightness/looseness/width of the bib straps. Do the straps bother your nipples? The amount of droopiness that all strapless shorts are prey to. Minimal? Truly bothersome?


It is not easy to make the best shorts for sure, too many considerations, that is why these cycling clothing are more expensive than just normal sports wear, and we are willing to pay more for the better performance brand


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Lombard said:


> Winner, winner, chicken dinner!


😀


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Souke-Cycling said:


> You must the pro cyclist who ride often then .


No, that’s just the right answer? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## beryl666 (Nov 12, 2020)

the I started riding in Louisville KY about 3 decades ago the local bike club at local store had discount on shorts the racing team was using, Think the company is out of business RJ Renolds, but they were the most comfortable shorts.
Pad was like fake leather shaved thin at edge and flat stitching like a wet suit set back from edge of pad. almost all of the new stuff I buy is not nearly as comfortable.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

As many have already said, it's a personal thing.

However, just like 'gel' seats, more padding (or too much padding) can definitely be problematic.

If your sit bones sink into your chamois (or seat padding), it tends to cause bruising to the tissue around your sit bones.

I am a big/heavy guy, but my sit bones are well conditioned to my bike seats. I generally prefer very little padding on either the seat or the chamois.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

beryl666 said:


> the I started riding in Louisville KY about 3 decades ago the local bike club at local store had discount on shorts the racing team was using, Think the company is out of business RJ Renolds, but they were the most comfortable shorts.
> Pad was like fake leather shaved thin at edge and flat stitching like a wet suit set back from edge of pad. almost all of the new stuff I buy is not nearly as comfortable.


Good for you Bery!


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Finx said:


> As many have already said, it's a personal thing.
> 
> However, just like 'gel' seats, more padding (or too much padding) can definitely be problematic.
> 
> ...


 Definitely!


----------



## mikeonbikes (Nov 22, 2021)

Souke-Cycling said:


> Hi everyone! Today I wanna open a discussion on the topic of Chamois in the cycling shorts:
> Are they the thicker the better?
> 
> When you search on amazon, you found many cycling shorts that mentions the chamois are 3D or 4D padded, from 3~7 layers. It seems more padded chamois to be the advantages. However, when we start to look at those high end cycling shorts, you found those chamois actually not very thick. So is the thicker one with more layer worse?
> ...


I can't stand the ridiculously thick padding on most bike shorts available now. I have a couple thin natural chamois shorts that are still in good condition and they are by far my favorite. I wish those were still available. I'm always struggling to find new shorts that aren't so heavily padded. I also don't ride a saddle with essentially zero padding. I'd rather set the padding I want based on saddle selection and minimal extra in the shorts. My road saddle vs commuter vs mtn bike are all different for the conditions those bikes are used in. Then I can use the same thinly padded shorts with all of them.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

mikeonbikes said:


> I can't stand the ridiculously thick padding on most bike shorts available now. I have a couple thin natural chamois shorts that are still in good condition and they are by far my favorite. I wish those were still available. I'm always struggling to find new shorts that aren't so heavily padded. I also don't ride a saddle with essentially zero padding. I'd rather set the padding I want based on saddle selection and minimal extra in the shorts. My road saddle vs commuter vs mtn bike are all different for the conditions those bikes are used in. Then I can use the same thinly padded shorts with all of them.


Yep, in fact on our expensive bibs , the padding are much thin than the one on the regular shorts.It doesn't matter how thick it is, it matters what materiel and the density of the materiel, and how it can support you during your ride.


----------

